# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 29 ... (sam-n)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیست و نهم ...

**sam-n*

*

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## na3r!n

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مدیریت
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نکرده خخ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا خیلی ماهه من ک دوس 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟تفکرات احمقانه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟<br>
نمیدونم :Yahoo (21): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جفتشون

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)jazab
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این پسره هااا<br>

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (4): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه کمه خخخ
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟همه کاراش خوب و به جا بوده

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالی 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Yahoo (21): ||
17. ی ارزو واسش:بی نهایت خوشبخت شه
18.ی نصیحت :فقط برو سمته کاری ک دلت میگه

----------


## heliaa

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک با روپوش واقعا سفید
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟هیچی واقعا

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تا اندازه ای که خودش خواسته بله البته

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟به هیچ وجه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟شاید سینا @NaKayama

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟   شاید کمی گوگوش خواننده مورد علاقش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ از تعدادی که خودش میخواد 20 درصد بیشتر


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟از این سوال بدم میاد لطفا حذفش کن تفکر جنسیتی داره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاق

-----

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ عجب سوال مهمیه این :Yahoo (21):  هیچی بی تفاوت

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد فیلم 4 شگفت انگیز  نمیدونم چرا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (609): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اگه درجه های دیگه ای اضافه بشه که تمییز داده بشن بچه ها از نظر شخصیتی

نه این درجه حقش نیست در حال حاضر درجه ای مناسب ایشون مد نظرم نیست

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خودش باید خودشو تایید کنه از نظر من در کل شخصیت ایشون تایید شدست

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ مناسب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش:رسیدن به نهایت ارامش و حد نهایت ارزوهات رو برات ارزو میکنم دوست خوبم

18.ی نصیحت : غافل نشو از هدفات

لیاقتشو داری

امیدتو روز ب روز بیشتر کن

اینطوری متفاوت باش

تا روز کنکور هر روز بقیه ناامید و نا امید تر میشن

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**خب یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه ، بهشم نمیاد* 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**100%* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**نمیدونم خودش باس بگه*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**دقیق نمیدونم* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**با قاطعیت 19.5 نفر جذبش میشن* 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**به نظرم* *Mr.Sam*** 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**دقیق نمیشه گفت باید در بیشتر بررسی بشه  ، آخه این چه سوالیه خب* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**حضور ذهن ندارم نصف شبی* 

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (518): 
*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**لایق بیشتر از ایناست*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**ویژگی بدی ازش سراغ ندارم پسر گلیه  در ضمن کمتر رو حرفای من ساز مخالفت بزن* 
*ویژگی خوب هم قابل شمارش نیست ، خوش اخلاق ، بامعرفت ، مهربون* 
*
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**والا عالیه و کم و کاستی هم نداره* *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**
یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا (ع)* *
*


*17. ی آرزو واسش :
**ان شاء الله عاقبت به خیری بشی و به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داری هم برسی*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
***

----------


## yaghma

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تصور نه , امیدوارم امسال به اون هدفی که مدنظرشه دست پیداکنه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
-

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله.

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
پسر خوبیه مثل خودم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
با همه دوستاش رفتار خوبی داره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
مسایل سیاسی و مذهبی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
بستگی داره چه تعداد از افراد اون جمع به خصوصیات اخلاقی ایشون نزدیک باشه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فرقی نمیکنه.

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
-

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
اگر سام جدی باشه سوسک ازش میترسه ولی اگر نه ,باعث میشه رابطه خوبی بین شون برقرار بشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
گوگوش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
قطعا لایق بهتریناست

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
وِيژگی بد ندیدم.
ویژگی خوب:نسبت به حرفی که میزنه ایمان داره,پسر مودبیهاطلاعات خوبی در مورد مسایل سیاسی و مذهبی داره.......

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
یک چیز کاملا شخصیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
یک شعر از شهیار قنبری که گوگوش اجراش کرده
*




*روی ابریشم چین نبض صداتو میشه دوخت*
*میشه اسم تو رو به شعله گره زد و نسوخت*

*میشه ته مونده ی دریا رو به یادت سرکشید*
*میشه جز تو حتی آسمون آبی رو ندید*

*برای تحمل روز سیاه به تو فکر می کنم*
*برای تصاحب رویای ماه به تو فکر می کنم*
*به تو فکر می کنم*
*به تو فکر می کنم*

*اشکای من گوله گوله*
*می چکن رو ماهیتابه* 
*همه دود می شن می سوزن*
*شام من گریه کبابه*

*اشکای من قطره قطره می چکن روی کتابام*
*داره باز بارون می باره اول و آخر حرفام....*


*

17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفعثتش دردنیای واقعی
رسیدن به تمامی اهدافش
شرکت توی کنسرت گوگوش (منم میام:من و با خودتت ببر,من به رفتن قانعم) 

18.ی نصیحت :
-*

----------


## likeastatue

:Yahoo (4):  همینجور یهویی اومدم همینجور یهویی سامیه رو  هم شوکی کردن :Yahoo (4):  
به گردنش حق دارم  :Yahoo (4): 
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

من پرستار
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
-

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
منو داره غم نداره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
کلا اره

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
خودشو:/

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
حاج اقا حداد 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
30 دقیقه ی اول سی نفر در میرن یا میگیرن میزننش دیگه:/

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
چ فرقی داره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
هیچی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این به درخت میگن حداقل سوسکو این خطاب میگردین

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
نمیدونم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
درجه که نون و اب نمیشه میشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کمکی از دستش بربیاد بدون چشم داشت انجام میده بدون تعارف...کمی تا قسمتی تند

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
مبارک صاحبش

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
همین که این همه سوال ج دادم هدیست  ای لاویو

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله عروسیت

18.ی نصیحت :*
ب چیزی که نمیمونه دل نبند غصه نخور ...به دنبال علاقه هات برو شاعر میگه خدا به همرات برو دنبال رویات برو :Yahoo (100): 
یا علی

----------

